# Crank shaft seal leak. replace oil pan gasket too!?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

I have a leaky crank shaft seal and I think the people at autozone may be confused as to what I need. They tell me it is actually the case the timing chain is in and I need to do those two seals(I imagine its one at the engine and one at the outside of the timing chain), they timing case gasket, AND I need to do the Valve cover gasket and theoil pan gasket. They are confusing the seal I need to do right?

Should I try another place and ask for the "crank shaft seal"?

How large is that Main pulley nut?(I have an impact wrench to take it off, but don't know if I have the right socket)

Will I see my bad seal once I have the pulley off?

Sorry for the questions, but I am doing this for a friend tonight and don't have access to his haines manual right now. Ill look at that oil sensor too when I am in there, but this thing is puking oil at start up and shut down, which tells me it is the main seal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Ok, I found it... answer this for me?*

When I get that main pulley off(would still like to know the MM size of that nut) am I going to see my seal? Or do I have to get behind the timing chain too?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

The seal is directly behind the pulley. It is right in front you can't miss it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Thanks Michael!*

I appreciate the fast response!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Yep and you can get it out without taking the timing cover off. If youve got a seal puller GREAT....If not use an old flat tip and carefully pry it out. Most books Ive seen say to take the timing cover off, BUT WHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!?!? What size Standard socket did you use???? I should be able to convert it for you..


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*Thats how autozone sells it*

When I went shopping around for the front pulley crank seal, thats how autozone sells it. (as a kit) You can, just buy the seal, check around at other parts stores. I got mine at the dealer for a couple of bucks. Can't remember the size of that bolt on the crank though.....sorry


----------

